# Pumping Septic tank - Questions



## bsa0021 (Jun 8, 2010)

I want to get my tanks pumped and I want to make sure I get someone that does the job correctly. Is there anything I should ask when I call someone or is pumping pretty striaght forward. Do they rinse out the tanks and do I supply the water from my well or should they bring in water? Thanks! I have not had any trouble w/my system but should I have a effluent filter installed at the time of pumping?


----------



## gzecc (Jun 8, 2010)

They just suck out the lower most solids from the tank.  They shouldn't need your water.  When its open they should inspect for the baffle condition.


----------



## Retreadsme (Jun 8, 2010)

If it's done properly they will get practically all sludge out, but to do so will require using some of your water most likely.  If they do a "sloppy" job, they'll leave about a foot of sludge and say that's to help the bacteria to start.  I've never seen a "honey wagon" bring fresh water.  If your field lines are not having problems I don't see why an effluent filter would be required.  The main thing is to pump the tank routinely (every 2 - 5 yrs depending on size of tank and number of folks in the house).


----------



## peakbagger (Jun 8, 2010)

Generally they will pump down the tank a portion of the way and then use a gas powered long shaft mixer to break up the settled solids in the bottom of the tank before pumping it out entirely. Most of the them inspect the baffles with a mirror. They usually can determine if the tank was overflowed which usually means that solids may have entered the field. If they see this, they may want to locate the distribution box out in the field and inspect it for solids carryover. 

By the way, if you dont know where the tank cover is, find it in advance as many firms will charge to locate it if it takes more than few minutes.


----------



## jebatty (Jun 8, 2010)

Contact your local environmental services office, as it likely has info or a brochure on proper pumping. Another procedure used is mostly pump out the tank, and then pump at high velocity effluent from the truck to break up any sludge on the bottom, and then completely pump out the tank. There is no need to leave anything in the tank. The bottom and sides are bacteria rich, as is the p**p you flush into the tank. If you are present, you will have the opportunity to look into the tank when the cover is removed and verify that the pumper did her job. Other than discoloration, you should be able to see the sides and bottom of the tank


----------



## Retreadsme (Jun 8, 2010)

Just wanted to mention that around here (NW TN), if the owner provides access to the lids the pumper guys take off $100 and charge $200 for tank cleanout, but if they have to break out the shovel to open the lids then the cost is $300.  Somewhat of an encouragement to do my own digging.


----------



## billb3 (Jun 8, 2010)

They've asked me to shovel off the lid if required but not remove it.
They've also asked for water, but only to rinse the suction hose, hands and shoes.


----------



## velvetfoot (Jun 8, 2010)

I recently had it done too.
That's one big heavy truck.
The tires turning in the driveway chewed up the gravel.
Now it's asphalt, and the driver said he'd back down the driveway.


----------



## Hogwildz (Jun 8, 2010)

I had this done a couple years ago. The previous owner NEVER had the tank pumped out.
I had to dig about 2' down and find the lid on the tank, which was hot tarred into place.
I had the hole dug, and had the company come out and install a riser with lid, and got the tank pumped out for about $300.00.
After seeing how they installed the riser, I would do it myself next time. I did all the hard work digging the hole, which was undisturbed rocky clay earth.
He got that tank spic & span clean, and did use my hole to hose down the walls & bottom to clean out every bit of sludge. Did a real good job.
All in all, it wasn't too costly. Since I finally gained my freedom and fly solo, I am going to go 5 years and see how it looks.


----------



## vvvv (Jun 8, 2010)

Hogwildz said:
			
		

> I had this done a couple years ago. The previous owner NEVER had the tank pumped out.
> I had to dig about 2' down and find the lid on the tank, which was hot tarred into place.
> I had the hole dug, and had the company come out and install a riser with lid, and got the tank pumped out for about $300.00.
> After seeing how they installed the riser, I would do it myself next time. I did all the hard work digging the hole, which was undisturbed rocky clay earth.
> ...


tank shouldnt be cleaned "spic & span" cause residual bacteria should be left behind. some leftover sludge provides such i think. i'd buy a box of rid-x & flush, which is the digestive bacteria i think.


----------



## Highbeam (Jun 8, 2010)

BLIMP said:
			
		

> tank shouldnt be cleaned "spic & span" cause residual bacteria should be left behind. some leftover sludge provides such i think. i'd buy a box of rid-x & flush, which is the digestive bacteria i think.



Sorry, totally false on all counts. Tank should be totally cleaned and either left totally empty or refilled with clean water. The first turd has all the bacteria you'll need. Further, rid-x is a scam and is never needed to "help" your tank do its job. 

Any pumper that doesn't pump the entire tank empty is doing a half-a$$ed job and knows it. His disposal costs are directly related to volume and ripping you off by leaving anything in the tank is directly increasing his profits. The sludge on the bottom is important to remove but so is the floating scum layer on the top. Both will ruin your drainfield. Using the pumped junk in his truck to backwash the tank is fine so long as he leaves your tank empty at the end. 

I really like the effluent filters. They are no trouble unless you send junk towards your drainfield and then they clog. That clog lets you know that you waited too long to have your tank pumped and saved you the expense of a new drainfield. Too many septic system owners just wait until the system fails to do maintenance, without a filter the failure will be very expensive.


----------



## Hogwildz (Jun 8, 2010)

Highbeam said:
			
		

> BLIMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



X2, 
thank you for saving me the time of typing a similar response Hihgbeam.
But I'll add my 2 cents anyways.
It takes practically no time for the bacteria to multiply and do it's thing.
The main purpose of pumping a tank out is to get the sludge that has built up off the bottom. The next important part is getting out any floating debris that should have not have been flushed down the toilet in the first place, cig butts, tampons, baby wipes etc, to keep them from finding their way into the leech pipes and clogging them.
The rest finds its way yo the leech field. Pretty much common sense.


----------



## bsa0021 (Jun 9, 2010)

Good information. Thanks everyone!


----------



## vvvv (Jun 9, 2010)

http://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q...YPCzX9&sig=AHIEtbSyfhwanXfpT9nIm2j-ms30UVgYeA

thanx for the info, found this


----------



## Lucky Phil (Jun 9, 2010)

Good info, Blimp...thanks.


----------



## schwaggly (Oct 27, 2010)

septic guy just left and told me I had a tremendous amout of animal fat in my system and the only way to treat it is with his special treatment called "boost" I declined.
He told me that we are putting alot of gravies and left over food into our system, funny thing is I cook and clean up after 95% of our meals and I scrape everything into the barrel
then wipe the containers or pans with a paper towel and put that into a barrel. The tank was pumped pretty darn clean and didn't smell horrific. Any thoughts on the fatty deposits
or was he just trying to put me over said barrel? I'm going to check on wife and daughters hair products for collagen and stuff.


----------



## Highbeam (Oct 27, 2010)

If he had showed you the fat accumulation I would be more inclided to trust him. The fact that he was trying to sell you on a "solution" without showing you the problem leads me to believe that he is crooked. 

It's no big deal to stop pumping for a moment to show you the lard. The lard would have been in the floating scum layer on top of the tank as soon as he opened the lid. On a well cared for system as you describe, this white scum layer is nearly non-existent. 

In no case is his additive recommended.


----------



## gzecc (Oct 27, 2010)

bsa0021 said:
			
		

> I want to get my tanks pumped and I want to make sure I get someone that does the job correctly. Is there anything I should ask when I call someone or is pumping pretty striaght forward. Do they rinse out the tanks and do I supply the water from my well or should they bring in water? Thanks! I have not had any trouble w/my system but should I have a effluent filter installed at the time of pumping?


Do you have a grey water and black water set up or just one line?


----------



## vvvv (Oct 27, 2010)

the stuff is an enzyme which claims to break up fat to make it more digestible for the tank bacteria ithinx not unlike detergents?


----------



## smokinj (Oct 27, 2010)

bsa0021 said:
			
		

> I want to get my tanks pumped and I want to make sure I get someone that does the job correctly. Is there anything I should ask when I call someone or is pumping pretty striaght forward. Do they rinse out the tanks and do I supply the water from my well or should they bring in water? Thanks! I have not had any trouble w/my system but should I have a effluent filter installed at the time of pumping?



Really should never need to pump it out if its working right....Nice to be able to when there's is an issue.


----------



## vvvv (Oct 27, 2010)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> bsa0021 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wrong! solids & or floaties can plug the leechfield


----------



## smokinj (Oct 27, 2010)

~*~vvv~*~ said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Then everything would not be working correctly.


----------



## velvetfoot (Oct 28, 2010)

Another thing I just thought of is that the first time I had it pumped out the air was super stinky.  The second time, not so much.  The septic guy said it was because it was cooler the second time.


----------



## bsa0021 (Oct 28, 2010)

gzecc said:
			
		

> bsa0021 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Since I posted this, I now have a grey water system for the laundry.


----------



## bsa0021 (Oct 28, 2010)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> bsa0021 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bad advice! Read "the Septic System Owner's manual and you will see the logic in pumping.


----------



## thinkxingu (Oct 28, 2010)

My parents never pumped their septic in 30 years, and there were 6 of us.  My aunt, 25 years (she moved), the same w/5 people.  BUT, I've a friend who designs, installs, and studies septic tanks both commercially and privately, and he says to pump.

S


----------



## smokinj (Oct 28, 2010)

thinkxingu said:
			
		

> My parents never pumped their septic in 30 years, and there were 6 of us.  My aunt, 25 years (she moved), the same w/5 people.  BUT, I've a friend who designs, installs, and studies septic tanks both commercially and privately, and he says to pump.
> 
> S



Same here I have dug it up looking for the well....This tank was put in the 50's never pump either.


----------



## Highbeam (Oct 28, 2010)

I don't believe that you can just never pump it out and expect the system to live forever. There are things you add to the septic tank that do not decompose. Lint from the clothes washer, hair from the people washing, and solids from poo. All of the solids shrink significantly due to decomposition but there is always a component that will not decompose and will settle to the sludge layer. None of this stuff should ever leave the tank or it will clog your drainfield. Only clear water is supposed to leave your tank.

I help run a sewage treatment plant and we dump the "clean" water to a river. The other stuff is decomposed as much as possible and concentrated before being shipped off in dump trucks to a landfill or other place. When you grab a handful of the dry solids in this dumptruck it is full of hair and dry mud. You can't dempose all the waste. These solids are accumulating in your tank all the time.

You can go on with not pumping your tank but then your system will have a life. As in, you will need to replace it when the system becomes plugged up. You can't clean a drainfield so you'll need to build a whole new one. Might be 5 years, might be more but it will have contaminated the groundwater, surface water, and maybe even backed up into your home before it finally is ruined. With pumping you can extend the system life indefinitely and not cause the environmental damage.


----------



## smokinj (Oct 28, 2010)

Highbeam said:
			
		

> I don't believe that you can just never pump it out and expect the system to live forever. There are things you add to the septic tank that do not decompose. Lint from the clothes washer, hair from the people washing, and solids from poo. All of the solids shrink significantly due to decomposition but there is always a component that will not decompose and will settle to the sludge layer. None of this stuff should ever leave the tank or it will clog your drainfield. Only clear water is supposed to leave your tank.
> 
> I help run a sewage treatment plant and we dump the "clean" water to a river. The other stuff is decomposed as much as possible and concentrated before being shipped off in dump trucks to a landfill or other place. When you grab a handful of the dry solids in this dumptruck it is full of hair and dry mud. You can't dempose all the waste. These solids are accumulating in your tank all the time.
> 
> You can go on with not pumping your tank but then your system will have a life. As in, you will need to replace it when the system becomes plugged up. You can't clean a drainfield so you'll need to build a whole new one. Might be 5 years, might be more but it will have contaminated the groundwater, surface water, and maybe even backed up into your home before it finally is ruined. With pumping you can extend the system life indefinitely and not cause the environmental damage.




I have seen the inside of mine looks good and know it has never been pump in 60 years...I will hold my fingers crossed......


----------



## thinkxingu (Oct 28, 2010)

High, I pump for the reasons you mentioned, but I always wondered why my parents/aunt never had to pump.  I was just thinking, too, that my cousins lived with us for a while, so there were, in fact, 10 of us for at least five years with no pumping.  Maybe our tank was being funneled into the neighbors'!

S


----------



## Highbeam (Oct 28, 2010)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> Highbeam said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



From the top? You just looked at the surface of the tank contents and deemed it good? 60 years is quite a while. Shove a shovel in there. It should be at least 4 feet deep to the bottom with less than a third of that feeling like mud.


----------



## smokinj (Oct 28, 2010)

Highbeam said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's what I did.... Its a Reinforce concrete tank. I really know nothing other than what one on the sewer pumping places told me. They also said not to put a clean out on it. (because if you ever needed to pump it out you could get to the cornors) Digging this thing by hand I can tell you that I was the first to dig it up in a very long time. If its not broken there is no hurry to fix it.


----------



## bsa0021 (Oct 29, 2010)

If you have never pumped a septic tank for 60 years with 5/6 people in a household, you probably have a tank that is damaged and leaking sewage (solids) directly into the ground and ground water.
Must be tasty well water.


----------



## velvetfoot (Oct 29, 2010)

Another thought:  my septic guy used something that looked like a weedwacker with a propeller on the end to stir things up on the bottom so it would get sucked out better.


----------



## smokinj (Oct 29, 2010)

bsa0021 said:
			
		

> If you have never pumped a septic tank for 60 years with 5/6 people in a household, you probably have a tank that is damaged and leaking sewage (solids) directly into the ground and ground water.
> Must be tasty well water.




LOL, It holds water fine and the reinforce concrete is among the very best tank to have.....Very easy to discount things on the Internet. Take it for what its worth I know what I have. ( as dry as are summer and fall is here, there would be tell tell signs) Oh And Could really careless who thinks what! IT WORKS As It SHOULD!


----------



## Highbeam (Oct 29, 2010)

velvetfoot said:
			
		

> Another thought:  my septic guy used something that looked like a weedwacker with a propeller on the end to stir things up on the bottom so it would get sucked out better.



That's a clever tool. The sludge can be very compacted on the bottom. So much so that it squeezes the water out. Since his suck line only works to suck liquids, it will plug up if asked to suck the heavy solid sludge. Mixing it up allows it to be transported easily. Clever guy making a poo milkshake.

This little challenge is why the crooked pumpers will tell you to leave some behind as "seed" bacteria. They are too lazy or dumb to finish the job. That bottom bit of heavy sludge will immediately take away from your time between pumpings.


----------



## woodsman23 (Oct 29, 2010)

I had my septic installed in 94 and have never had it pumped. It works as well as it did then today. The guy that put it in said don't use gimmic items like rid-x and  don't put any grease in the system. We abide by this and have had zero issues with the septic, It is a 1500 gallon reinforced concrete tank.... maybe i should take a look in there and see what's brewing..


----------



## Highbeam (Oct 29, 2010)

You can't just look in there. You've got to shove a stick in to see how much sludge has accumulated. All tanks look the same from the top, full and scuzzy. The clear zone is in the middle between the scum and the sludge. The width of that zone is what determines if your tank is ready to be pumped. 

Every septic system works great until it doesn't. It's not a gradual failure thing.


----------



## loon (Oct 29, 2010)

listen to Highbeam gang  

also, the drying bed can be flushed but it isnt a cure all. 

loon


----------



## burntime (Oct 30, 2010)

A conventional is 5-7k, a mound system is 12000-15000.  I pump my system every year.  Its a 110 dollar insurance policy to know that everything is working properly before winter.  If it stops in winter and freezes what are you going to do?  You can not even dig a new one in winter in Wiscosin....


----------



## Nic36 (Oct 30, 2010)

I've been meaning to have mine pumped just for peace of mind. When I bought my house, I inquired about the septic tank and was told that were no problems with it. It was one of those issues I did not push and it turned out to be OK. I am pretty sure it has never been pumped.

Due to where mine was placed, the truck will have to drive across the yard and I have missed the dry summer window to do so.....Unless they can possibly pump from the road. Does anyone know the maximum hose length these trucks can pump?


----------



## loon (Oct 30, 2010)

Nic36 said:
			
		

> I've been meaning to have mine pumped just for peace of mind. When I bought my house, I inquired about the septic tank and was told that were no problems with it. It was one of those issues I did not push and it turned out to be OK. I am pretty sure it has never been pumped.
> 
> Due to where mine was placed, the truck will have to drive across the yard and I have missed the dry summer window to do so.....Unless they can possibly pump from the road. Does anyone know the maximum hose length these trucks can pump?



pretty much endless, but do a quick measure before you call them so they can throw some extra hoses on the truck.

over here its the law to have a tank cleaned out and inspected on sale of property  ;-)

terry


----------



## Later (Oct 30, 2010)

Just spent $8K to clear up an issue that the previous owner caused when he never pumped the tank. Do it every 2 years now. $125.00


----------



## smokinj (Oct 30, 2010)

Retired Guy said:
			
		

> Just spent $8K to clear up an issue that the previous owner caused when he never pumped the tank. Do it every 2 years now. $125.00



So you pump it every 2 years even if it doesnt need it?


----------



## Later (Oct 30, 2010)

Yup. I clean the screen every year and every other year I have the septic tank and dosing tank pumped. $125 well spent. Around here 8 grand doesn't grow on trees.


----------



## smokinj (Oct 30, 2010)

Retired Guy said:
			
		

> Yup. I clean the screen every year and every other year I have the septic tank and dosing tank pumped. $125 well spent. Around here 8 grand doesn't grow on trees.



Well in 60 years I would have spent 4000.00 on pumping (doesnt grow on trees either).....Again I have check it and working well just must be one lucky sob! Was inspected when I bought the house and again this spring(very wet spring). I would have it pump if it need it.


----------



## allhandsworking (Oct 30, 2010)

I had a new system installed because my cesspool failed ,no septic tank.  Because my home is 100 years old the city told me I don't have a cesspool.  There is no mention of it on the survey.  The city told me since i dont have a cesspool it is not a repair and i must submit for new construction under 2008 guideline's. The city told me I had to hire an Engineer, submit permit, do perk tests, get permit to open fire hydrant to do pump test(I'm a firefighter).  22k later I can shower and sit on the John!  I would pump it at least every 5 years!  It could not hurt!  They wonder why people hate the Government.  
Oh I did hear that bakers yeast is a good treatment every 6 months or so.  Who knows?


----------



## loon (Oct 30, 2010)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> Retired Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



60 years  :gulp:    a mouse woulda filled that up 20 times  :cheese:   wonder where its going???  

loon


----------



## thinkxingu (Oct 31, 2010)

Of course, $4,000 is half of $8,000!  Also, $4K over 60 years is better than $8K at once!

I've been pumping every two years, but I've always wondered why my relatives never needed to.

S


----------



## Highbeam (Nov 1, 2010)

At 110$ I would pump more often, it does no damage. They get about 350$ for us to pump the typical 1000 gallon tank out here in the NW.


----------



## smokinj (Nov 1, 2010)

thinkxingu said:
			
		

> Of course, $4,000 is half of $8,000! Also, $4K over 60 years is better than $8K at once!
> 
> I've been pumping every two years, but I've always wondered why my relatives never needed to.
> 
> S


I don't know enough to answer that just know this thing looks good every-time I check it.


----------



## Highbeam (Nov 2, 2010)

Have you ever come up to a muddy puddle and been able to drive right through it because it was only 1 inch deep, then come to another mud puddle and the water runs up over your bumper? You can't tell how deep the mud puddle is from above. You have no idea how good your septic tank is based on looking at the top. Push a stick in there next time.


----------



## MJ151 (Nov 2, 2010)

We are required to pump every three year.  When we purchased the house it was in the county documents and a requirement.  The house was built in '80 and is listed as a 3 bedroom.  We we waited for 4 years and the pump guys said we could have gone 6 years with no worry.  Still, I have had friends who have had septic problems and that is no fun, not to mention costly.


----------



## EJL923 (Nov 4, 2010)

Well its pretty simple to take care of a septic.  I realize many here havent had a new system installed, but i have when i bought my house and there were very clear and simple instructions that came with the cert.

- No garbage disposals on sink
- No water softener discharge connected to tank
- inspect and pump tank every 2 years, if needed
- Clean effluent filter every 6 months

Im sure some people have different rules, but thats what is listed on my certificate of compliance.  Now, i started with an empty tank, and never had issues with bacteria, i give it plenty!  That tells me no additves are needed.  As far as an effluent filter, if it is easy to do, it is cheap insurance.  Now if you never have company, fine then dont put one in cuz you "know the rules".  If you have a lot of people over who dont know any better, its easy peace of mind knowing it will stay in the tank until cleaning time.


----------



## gregp553 (Nov 5, 2010)

So adding Rid-X is a waste of time and money.  How bout that.  My wife has been buying a box of it sort of regularly and I would open the lid and pour it in direct.  Thought I was doing something good.  My cover is a manhole on the edge of my driveway so finding it is no problem.  I'll miss that chore.


----------



## EJL923 (Nov 6, 2010)

my father in law was at a home show once, and there was a similar product to rid x there that they tried to sell.  He said he would buy it if they would guarantee his septic.  Obviously they declined, and Rid-X wont either.  If they wont guarantee, why buy it?

Just so we arent hijacking a thread, pump the system clean, and be done with it.  Keep the anitbacterial chemical to a minimum.  I clean the throne with bleach etc when needed, and the tank looks likes it working away whenever i clean the ffluent filter.


----------



## woodsmaster (Nov 6, 2010)

I believe how often a tank needs pumped depends on how many people are using it, how much toilet paper they use, and the type of system. My family of 5 fills our tank in 5 years, but my wife uses toilet paper like it's going out of style. when I had my tank pumped (after 5 years from last pump it begin to back up) it had about a 2 1/2' flotie of paper on top. I dont think our system has a leach bed. I'm thinking it just goes to a tile to the creek.
The guy who pumped ours used a mixer to stir the bottom up and rinsed the tank a little with our hose. He said that he was getting ready to add onboard water to his truck. I had to pay $225 ,but he was the only one who could pump it that day (Sat) and I didn't want to wait till monday.


----------



## thinkxingu (Mar 13, 2011)

Found this and was thinking about this thread:  http://ag.arizona.edu/pubs/water/az1160/

Scroll down and there is a chart on septic pumping timing.

S


----------



## djblech (Mar 13, 2011)

Technically the tank is supposed to hold the waxes and oils that we get from soaps, shampoo's and cooking. There are baffles that keep this stuff from going into the drainfield or mound because they will gum up the works. It should be pumped at least every 2 yrs. The point is to recycle the water into the ground and keep the rest of the stuff in the tank. If it gets overfull, this stuff runs into the drainfield/mound and plugs it up.
Doug


----------

